# Help me out with a long, straight cut.



## moondawg (Dec 17, 2008)

Hello All,

I'm not a real active poster here, but I do read with interest on occaision.

I'm trying to make a couple of long, straight cuts on a big, heavy piece that I'm hoping to use as a mantle above my fireplace. 

The piece is about 6' x 12"x2.25" (It's 3 .75" thick boards glued together. It's Cherry. 

My plan was to get a piece of 3/4 steel and screw it to the bottom, and let this ride in the miter slot so that I can feed it straight on my table saw.

Because of my previous attempt at just feeding the piece against the fence ... my mantle is a little narrower than I'd like. I will probably need to make a "frame" around my existing board. I thought that some 2"thick cherry would do nicely. (this would also cover the front of the mantle ... which would show the edges of the 3 glued boards otherwise!) Where is generally the best place to get a hunk of wood like this?

Thanks in advance for any answers. I appreciate it very much.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Where did you get the original cherry you're making into the mantle? I'd suggest the same location, but otherwise find a sawyer or lumber dealer in your area. Beyond that, maybe check with some of the cabinet shops and hardwood flooring guys and find out where they get their supply of wood.


----------



## moondawg (Dec 17, 2008)

frankp said:


> Where did you get the original cherry you're making into the mantle? I'd suggest the same location, but otherwise find a sawyer or lumber dealer in your area. Beyond that, maybe check with some of the cabinet shops and hardwood flooring guys and find out where they get their supply of wood.



Hi Frank, thanks. The Cherry is the remnants of a tree that fell on my Dad's property ca. 1993. We had a portable mill come and cut it into boards. There aren't any 2" pieces left. (there weren't many to start with.)

I'll start calling around to see what I can find.


----------

